# Software > Linux >  joomla index.php remove

## range

Καλήμερα παιδια εχω δοκιμάσει τα παντα να εξαφανισω το index.php αλλα τιποτα , το μονο που εχω παρει ειναι error.Εχω δοκιμασει να μετονομάσω το htaccess.txt σε .htaccess, εχω ενεργοποιησει και το Use URL rewriting και το μονο που καταφερνω ειναι να λειτουργεί μονο η αρχικη σελιδα ολα τα αλα οχι  ::  . Καμιά ιδεα?

----------


## B52

Καλημέρα, πρέπει να ενεργοποίησης το mod rewrite.load στον apache για να παίξει αυτό που θες.

----------


## range

> Καλημέρα, πρέπει να ενεργοποίησης το mod rewrite.load στον apache για να παίξει αυτό που θες.


π.χ όπως λεει εδω; http://www.lavluda.com/2007/07/15/ho...ache22-debian/

----------


## range

παιδια η απαντηση ειναι στο παραπανω λινκ ολα οκ  :: 



```
Here i am going to describe how to enable mod_rewrite in apache2.2 -specaily for debian.

In default installion of apache2.2 on debian never enable mod_rewrite default. So you may need to enable .

First install the apache2.2 with this command :
debian user please use “su” before start this process
ubuntu user please use “sudo su” before start this process

apt-get install apache2 (it will install apache 2.2)

on current debian system you can enable mod_rewrite with simple command

a2enmod rewrite

old style, you can skip this portion

now use locate to find if the mod_rewrite.so is availble on your server

updatedb
locate mod_rewrite.so

it will found in “/usr/lib/apache2/modules”

new apache follow some folders to enable and disable mods.
so now do this:

cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
touch rewrite.load
gedit rewrite.load (you may use any editor to edit this file)

now paste this following line

LoadModule rewrite_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so

end of old style

Then edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default or /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default (check which one available on your system)

Find the following

Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
allow from all

and change it to

Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
AllowOverride all
Order allow,deny
allow from all

and finally restart Apache

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
or
service apache2 restart

OK, you done :D

don’t forget to comment, if it works or not.

thanks.
```

----------

